# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  làm bàn phím như trong hình.

## h-d

không biết ở VN có chỗ nào làm bàn phím dạng như trong hình này không? Nếu có thì đơn lẻ 1 cái họ có làm không? cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

bên kim sơn có món này thì phải 
http://kimsonpcb.vn/san-pham/127-decal-phim-bam.html

----------

h-d

----------


## thangnm

Có đấy bác ơi, bác hỏi mấy ông làm điện fanuc là họ sẽ biết,nó chỉ là thay cái màng bên ngoài thôi mà

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

ở Hà Nội có địa chỉ nào làm không các bác?

----------


## thangnm

Bác hỏi Tuyến 0907222380,hôm em lên thấy có,ở đường 70 gần đến Nhổn bác ạ

----------

h-d

----------

